# My reserved buckling is home!



## InChristAloneMom (May 23, 2012)

Zanzabeez BTC Enta Gamil {Gamy} @ 7 weeks old

{Zanzabeez ZSR Burnt To A Crisp x Irish Whisper IM River Dance}

Gamy is a polled, broken cou clair. His dam is an absolutely beautiful cou clair, very looong and dairy; while his sire is also nice and dairy looking, long and wide - sire is also polled, and moonspotted and his mother's udder is to die for.

I am very excited about him.  :leap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

CONGRATS!!!!! I love him! :drool: Want to send him my way this fall?! LOL!


----------



## InChristAloneMom (May 23, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> CONGRATS!!!!! I love him! :drool: Want to send him my way this fall?! LOL!


 :greengrin: I think he will stay over here. lol


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

He's perfect!! Congratulations.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a handsome boy!! Congratulations :stars:


----------



## InChristAloneMom (May 23, 2012)

peggy said:


> He's perfect!! Congratulations.


Thanks


----------



## InChristAloneMom (May 23, 2012)

liz said:


> What a handsome boy!! Congratulations :stars:


Thank you


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Congrats! Beautiful coloring


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Grats on the handsome new fella.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! Tracy has some awesome goats


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations, he is nice.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

InChristAloneMom said:


> J.O.Y. Farm said:
> 
> 
> > CONGRATS!!!!! I love him! :drool: Want to send him my way this fall?! LOL!
> ...


Oh too bad I tried! LOL!



Lost Prairie said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! Tracy has some awesome goats


That she does! I wouldn't mind having quite a few of them!


----------



## InChristAloneMom (May 23, 2012)

Thanks! I am really enjoying him *and* my doeling that I also got from Tracy.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Any pics of her?! Good thing your too far for me to 'borrow' them!


----------



## InChristAloneMom (May 23, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Any pics of her?! Good thing your too far for me to 'borrow' them!


Here you go:


----------



## InChristAloneMom (May 23, 2012)

I am also getting this girl next weekend from Thunderhill Farms:










Kids Corral LB L'il Seraphim

MCH Woodhaven Farm Luzifer Blu X Kids Corral L'il Cherub


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Pretty girl


----------



## InChristAloneMom (May 23, 2012)

Lost Prairie said:


> Pretty girl


Thanks! Which one: Hahzi, or Sera? :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice... :thumb:


----------



## InChristAloneMom (May 23, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> very nice... :thumb:


Thanks :greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They are both very nice lookin gals!


----------



## InChristAloneMom (May 23, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> They are both very nice lookin gals!


Thanks! :greengrin: I'll be honest though, I tend to prefer Hahzi, myself.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Dawne... your little guy sired by Crisp IS a very nice looking kid! I am so wanting to get Crisp....I'm hoping to hear more from his transporter soon!


----------



## InChristAloneMom (May 23, 2012)

liz said:


> Dawne... your little guy sired by Crisp IS a very nice looking kid! I am so wanting to get Crisp....I'm hoping to hear more from his transporter soon!


Liz, I hope you get him. Seriously, my favorite goats are the ones who have come from Zanzabeez. They have great pedigree's, excellent udder genetics, and on top of that...they have GREAT personalities. As in they are not skittish or unruly/hard to handle at. all. You will be very pleased once he is settled in at your place. :thumb:


----------

